# ceramic smells!



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

so ive just changed my spot to a ceramic and im setting the thermostat to the ryt temps....but the ceramic bulb is giving off a burning smell, is this normal for new bulbs?:blush: 



thanks


----------



## xclairex (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeh ours smelt for a while too it doesnt anymore now though.


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

depends how strong the smell is. ive had 3 of them in last 3 days due to 2 failing prematurely, and the 2 that actually worked have given off a slight smell for the first few hours. one of them was a little smokey as well, guess it was just burning off excess materials from the production process


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

ok cheers will it b ok 2 still put him in 2moro do u think? : victory:


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

Jim2109 said:


> depends how strong the smell is. ive had 3 of them in last 3 days due to 2 failing prematurely, and the 2 that actually worked have given off a slight smell for the first few hours. one of them was a little smokey as well, guess it was just burning off excess materials from the production process




its only been in an hour or so its not a strong smell...but ill keep an eye on it :whistling2:
thanx


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

Maybe just wipe it down with a damp cloth when its cold then dry it off before heating it up again. Make sure its not the top of your viv burning, i did this in mine went from a 60watt - a 250watt in several steps over a few weeks then once my temps were ok for a week or so noticed the wood was burnt above the ceramic, angled it down a bit n covered the burnt patch with a old metal light reflector n its all good :lol2: but its worth a look :blush:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

mine kinda smelt like burn toast when i first plugged it in


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

ok cheers ppl....its fine now stoped smelling....but i think the bulbs dodgy anyway its taking ages to hit 110f how long should it take about to get up to the ryt temp, 

thanks : victory:


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

The actual bulb hitting 110F or your viv hitting 110F, if its the bulb, not long at all thing mine hits over 300f i think, well it was deff hot when i burnt my hand on it the other day :devil:


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

i had a 250W bulb that reached 550 degsC surface temp, my 150W exo-terra reaches 350-400 degsC

in terms of the overally viv temperature, how big is the viv? mine can get from 26 to 30 (night temp to day temp) in under 5 mins with the ceramic on a pulse stat, and the viv is 4 x 1.5 x 3 and the ceramic is positioned just in front of the glass (not ideal, but the only safe place for it)


----------



## dgreenway2005 (May 4, 2009)

When ever i have used ceramics it does always smell for about a day and then it goes.


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

Jim2109 said:


> i had a 250W bulb that reached 550 degsC surface temp, my 150W exo-terra reaches 350-400 degsC
> 
> in terms of the overally viv temperature, how big is the viv? mine can get from 26 to 30 (night temp to day temp) in under 5 mins with the ceramic on a pulse stat, and the viv is 4 x 1.5 x 3 and the ceramic is positioned just in front of the glass (not ideal, but the only safe place for it)


 
its 4x2x2 and the basking spot to reach 110f sorry :blush: it seems fine now but took around 4o mins to reach this temp, it seems a little slow to me :hmm: the thermostat is set at 85f with the probe in the cool end but again hasnt even got that high yet its staying around 70f and wont budge, the light on the stats on but dosnt seem to be heating :devil:


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

to get from room temp it will probably take an hour or more. so 40 mins would be normal enough. once the temperature is up its much easier to keep it there

do you have an infra red heat gun? for the £20-30 they cost its worth the expense, makes it so much easier to know exactly what temps youre getting in specific places. my Habistat stats are off by a couple of degrees, and its heavily dependant on where you position the sensor as to how accurately they work.


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

If you've got an IR temp gun then check the temp of the ceramic. It wouldn't be very natural to go from a night temp to basking temp in a few mins, if you think it takes all morning to get to temp in the wild as the sun rises. What size ceramic is it? The 250 one in my 6x2x2 viv won't bring it upto temp on its own but i just use it for back ground temps n use lights for the basking. Originally i thought i was going to get away with a 60watt just to bring the viv up a few degrees :whistling2: + my house is always quite cold :bash:

This is all the joys of setting up temps :lol2:


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

ok cheers ppl...the temps are spot on now the hot end is 110F and cool end 85f, turned it up this moring from night temps and it seemed to heat up pretty quick :2thumb: myt have to get a ir gun still so its easier next tym :mf_dribble:


----------



## fayesmith123 (May 2, 2014)

I'm so glad I found this! I set mine up a smelt a faint (burnt toast?) Smell and nearly had a panic attack lol


----------

